# that RED key



## shoveller99 (Jan 2, 2014)

GFs sister lost that key can't she just stick a shaved down plastic piece..isn't that a thermal ground when it is in..


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

One guy cut the tip of a zip tie so it was square, worked for him. A lanyard or just tying a string to the key and blower will keep it from getting lost


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

There's a wire that comes from the socket. If you disconnect either end, problem solved.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Popsicle sticks are suppose to work well too. That red plastic key just keeps 2 metal tabs from touching. Anything non metallic that you can fit in there should work.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

I don't see why they even have those key switches?

I guess for safety, so some little kid can't come along and start it.

I have a black key.


----------



## Kestral (Dec 22, 2013)

After you fix it have the GF's sister put her finger on the spark plug while you pull the rip cord! She will never loose your red key again.... I'm sorry did I say that!


----------



## shoveller99 (Jan 2, 2014)

pop stick wire tie is cool just leave it in and choke it off... to the rabbit icon..thanks


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

What Shryp said: That red plastic key just keeps 2 metal tabs from touching. Anything non metallic that you can fit in there should work.
Or as mentioned get under and disconnect one of the two wires leading to it. When grounded (closed) it kills the ignition. With the key in (open) or a wire off it can't kill the ignition and you can use the throttle to kill the engine. Most will kill when the throttle is moved all the way to it's slow stop.

They are easy to order on Ebay or go to homedepot, Fleetfarm, hardware store, lawn care store, pretty generic and cheap.
Attach a cord or zip or something to it so it doesn't get away. Even a big glow in the dark boat key fob would do.
.
.









.


----------



## KC Snow 28 (Jan 4, 2014)

.... Curious, but what did she say when she lost it?

I have tied mine to a lanyard so it does fall out or I loose it, while it is riding around in the bed of the truck.

Another note - be good to her! With any luck you'll be laughing about this one for years to come!


----------



## unknown1 (Dec 13, 2015)

This thread should explain how this all works and give your three options..

1) Throttle kill terminal
2) Carburetor box kill key
3) Independent toggle kill switch

Any combination of these three options will turn off the machine.

Looked at another way... you could disconnect and therefore disable any of these kill mechanisms by unhooking the appropriate wire(s).

How to wire up carb heater box on MTD 5/24 with Tecumseh HS50-67324K


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

As everyone has said, a non-conductive object, just as a plastic zip tie or a popsicle stick will readily replace the key. There are most likely replacement keys available at any retailer that sells or services snowblowers.

On another note, yes, the mechanism that the key wedges into can be over ridden, but as was also pointed out, there is a reason for that mechanism and it does have to do with *safety*. For that reason it really shouldn't be removed or tampered with. *SBF does not recommend it*, the manufactures wouldn't advise it and liability lawyers wouldn't either.


----------

